# Sidewalk machine hauler....



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Picked up a lil Duramax box van for sidewalk rig hauler.... Should fit two Zsprays or one and skid of salt plus... Building a dovetail with ramps just finished the dovetail up.... Should be able to haul mowers etc in Summer too to be year round handy piece....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes Sir, I think that will help you out. Nice piece.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Yes Sir, I think that will help you out. Nice piece.


Yea cannot wait, to be able to shed a trailer is going to be great.... Almost finished her up today so far very happy how it's turning out... Finish up with a little Earl Shive paint work and find a guinea pig to drive something up it tomorrow...:laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks good! I like the dove tail idea. Don't have to leave the blowers running between sites. Should stay toasty in the van.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Open to the driver cab or not???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Open to the driver cab or not???


No it's a solid wall, which I think I prefer carrying fuel etc back there....


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool! Duramax vans aren't all too easy to come by.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

S-205 said:


> Cool! Duramax vans aren't all too easy to come by.


No its actually what turned me on to this one...gassers are everywhere....


----------



## TerraScapesMT (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool rig. You mentioned ZSprays... Are you plowing snow with them?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

TerraScapesMT said:


> Cool rig. You mentioned ZSprays... Are you plowing snow with them?


Yes we are, have a couple and looking to possibly add more....


----------



## TerraScapesMT (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice! Do they really work as well as it looks on Eric's video on youtube? We don't do fertilizing so I would be buying one for snow removal only. Can you spread deicer on a 5' sidewalk without putting half of it in the grass?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

TerraScapesMT said:


> Nice! Do they really work as well as it looks on Eric's video on youtube? We don't do fertilizing so I would be buying one for snow removal only. Can you spread deicer on a 5' sidewalk without putting half of it in the grass?


Yes as I have told folks in the area they are by far the best snow removal investment in a piece of machinery that I have made. The spinner control motor is hydraulic so it has infinite speed control. 5' walk to 1' walk to 30' walk.... Only complaint would be with the blade on the pattern is not even or the best but not a deal breaker at all....


----------



## TerraScapesMT (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it! I think i'm going to bite the bullet and try one out this winter.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No its actually what turned me on to this one...gassers are everywhere....


I think you will be pretty happy with the D max on the van. I have been tickled with the 2 that I have. One with 208,000 and one with 180,000. Have not really done anything to them except oil, tires, and brakes... lot of brakes. Oh, and blower fan resistors...

Do yourself a favor now and take a look at the resistor on the fan motor. For some reason, both of the d max vans that I have have melted the harness to the resistor. Just pull the harness and take a look so you don't loose fan speeds in the middle of a snow storm.

They pull trailers great for a van, get better mileage than the 6.0's, the 4.8's are close on the mileage as they have a few more gears to work with.

Either way... nice setup!


----------



## TerraScapesMT (Oct 23, 2008)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes as I have told folks in the area they are by far the best snow removal investment in a piece of machinery that I have made. The spinner control motor is hydraulic so it has infinite speed control. 5' walk to 1' walk to 30' walk.... Only complaint would be with the blade on the pattern is not even or the best but not a deal breaker at all....


A couple more questions for you... What are your thoughts on this not having a trip mechanism on the plow and using a rubber edge vs. steel? Do you have any problem with the rubber edge not scraping well? I don't envision a problem on our commercial route because everything gets deiced pretty heavily but i'm a little concerned about hard packed snow on residential drives or sidewalks.

I appreciate any thoughts you might have.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TerraScapesMT said:


> A couple more questions for you... What are your thoughts on this not having a trip mechanism on the plow and using a rubber edge vs. steel? Do you have any problem with the rubber edge not scraping well? I don't envision a problem on our commercial route because everything gets deiced pretty heavily but i'm a little concerned about hard packed snow on residential drives or sidewalks.
> 
> I appreciate any thoughts you might have.


With the downpressure it has not been an issue, for us at least.

Only issue is they only replace 5 shovelers while a Ventrac at 3-4x the cost replace 10.

PS For the walks we do, the ZPlow is a no-brainer.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you custom make the blades, or buy them? 

Have you looked at the Snowrator?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oxmow said:


> Did you custom make the blades, or buy them?
> 
> Have you looked at the Snowrator?


Gentlemen up in Grand Rapids Michigan makes the blade setups for them. I have not used the snowrator personally. I had the Zsprays and can use them year round so was a no brainer instead of another 10k for another machine etc... Love it and don't know what I would do with out it.... Have 5 guys shovel again I guess...


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

Can you run salt brine through the sprayer? That would be cool for stairs and walkways!


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm interested in any info you might be able to send me on the guys who do the blades. I also run a Z spray.
It appears that there is a hydraulic lift to the blade?


----------

